
How Linux got to be Linux: Test driving 1993-2003 distros - stevekemp
https://opensource.com/article/16/12/yearbook-linux-test-driving-distros
======
saundby
Good article.

Yggdrasil and SLS are worth a spin, too. They represent the first packaged
versions of Linux many users got running with. After Yggdrasil went away, it
was a while before we got another live distro that could be tested before
installation.

